# Iman cosmetics has new lipcolors coming out and they look AMAZING...one is purple!!!



## mekaboo (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.imancosmetics.com/new-luxury-lipstick


----------



## sagehen (Nov 29, 2013)

mekaboo said:


> http://www.imancosmetics.com/new-luxury-lipstick


  I am excited for this - it has been available for months in a palette, and I don't like lip palettes, so when I heard it would be available as a single lip color I was stoked!


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Nov 29, 2013)

The lip affair pallette  is beautiful. The purple is going to be hit.  I want the Iip pencils.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 29, 2013)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> The lip affair pallette  is beautiful. The purple is going to be hit.  I want the Iip pencils.


  WHAT?!? Pencils too? In similar shades? I am looking for a dupe for MAC Grape and would definitely try a purple lip pencil from Iman.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 29, 2013)

Those lipsticks are nowhere near me. I don't think I realized Iman was a drugstore brand now. The first time I purchased her it was in Sephora about 10 years ago.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Those lipsticks are nowhere near me. I don't think I realized Iman was a drugstore brand now. The first time I purchased her it was in Sephora about 10 years ago.


 drugstore.com is always nearby lol!


----------



## MissTT (Nov 29, 2013)

LOL thanks


----------



## sagehen (Jan 2, 2014)

The new lipsticks are up on drugstore.com, but Taboo is sold out already. It shows "will ship in 1-2 weeks".


----------



## sagehen (Jan 15, 2014)

^^Taboo is back in stock!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2014)

lip pencils too?  I'll have to wait til next check... hopefully they'll still be around... those are gorgeous... 

  does drugstore.com accept returns... (I don't like holding on to anything I don't like)


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 22, 2014)

I got the lip affair palette. I like the colors and I may be purchasing some in the future, but I'm so into matte lips right now.


----------



## sagehen (Jan 22, 2014)

MACGlossChick said:


> I got the lip affair palette. I like the colors and I may be purchasing some in the future, but I'm so into matte lips right now.


  This is what is making me hold off. I love matte lipsticks and I am not sure how much love these would get since I have several matte purples in my stash.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 22, 2014)

MissTT said:


> Those lipsticks are nowhere near me. I don't think I realized Iman was a drugstore brand now. The first time I purchased her it was in Sephora about 10 years ago.


  Her line is in Ulta, Target and Walgreens.   At Ulta it's on the side with Benefit and Urban Decay.


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 23, 2014)

Picked up Midnight and Fuchsia pencil at Walgreens. The tops don't seem too secure.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 26, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> Picked up Midnight and Fuchsia pencil at Walgreens. The tops don't seem too secure.


  What are your thoughts on the color of Midnight?


----------



## nikkisweets2010 (Jan 26, 2014)

Copperhead said:


> What are your thoughts on the color of Midnight?


  It looked pretty on my hand, I tried to use it last night, but the tip broke off. I changed the tops  because it was not secure, so I wasn't able to sharpen it. I am going to try it tomorrow for work. I will give yo a review  tomorrow.


----------



## Copperhead (Jan 26, 2014)

nikkisweets2010 said:


> It looked pretty on my hand, I tried to use it last night, but the tip broke off. I changed the tops because it was not secure, so I wasn't able to sharpen it. I am going to try it tomorrow for work. I will give yo a review tomorrow.


  Okay, great. Thanks.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 10, 2014)

I saw these colors in walgreens this evening and they are gorgeous.


----------



## L281173 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yesterday, I purchased to lipcolors.  Flirtatious and Kinky Pink.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 19, 2014)

I forgot about these.  not all of my Walgreens and Ulta carry Iman.


----------

